# Any houndsman on here



## MNhoundhunter (Jan 29, 2010)

Were are all the houndsman at.


----------



## MNhoundhunter (Jan 29, 2010)

Well maybe no **** hunters but how bout you guys that are doggin yotes.


----------



## blackcoyote (Jan 29, 2010)

yes sir! run coyotes everychance i get! nothing better then a fresh couple inches of snow and a bright sunny day! we run walkers,english,black n tans and whatever else does the job! weve killed right around 31 or so this year.


----------



## MNhoundhunter (Jan 29, 2010)

Good to here you guys are getting some fur down to the dogs. After all this dang rain we had yotes dont even leave hardly a track to find so just been mainly howing for em in the am. Hows your snow conditions.


----------



## blackcoyote (Jan 29, 2010)

hey guys! lets keep this subject clean on here and make sure this does not get out of hand like that last ones did. everyone on here just wants to share their love of hunting!


----------



## MNhoundhunter (Jan 29, 2010)

Well will just got done reading the other ones that i tried to post under but couldn't. I never started this thread for any one that don't agree with hounds to come and ruin so we cant post under it.


----------



## blackcoyote (Jan 29, 2010)

right now the snow is not the greatest! pretty poor! all snow got real hard after that big warm up and then it all re froze. havent had the dogs out since last weekend when it got real warm...our group now just been gettin the yotes spotted in the real open sections where the dogs really arent needed and will send a guy or two in the section get the coyotes up n runnin...most of the times when we get a coyote spotted in them open sections once they see a couple trucks parked on the roads they usually dont like to stick around! and the fun begins!


----------



## MNhoundhunter (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea pretty tough going thats for shure Ive been trying to get the beagles out as well and they seem to stay on top pretty good lol versus the big dogs.


----------



## blackcoyote (Jan 29, 2010)

how you guys makin out this year?


----------



## MNhoundhunter (Jan 29, 2010)

Last count the guys had i belive was getting close to 20


----------



## blackcoyote (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah hopefully we get sum real nice snow pretty soon! could make for a long winter if we dont!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

blackcoyote and MNhoundhunter,

We haven't heard from you boys before have we? :roll:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

There back......


----------



## blackcoyote (Jan 29, 2010)

where in minnesota do you hunt?? MNhoundhunter


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yup, these are new usernames for the other guys trying to start some feud over the way they hunt being different.


----------

